# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Srl, bilanci e altri adempimenti omessi

## nikoneffedue

Salve,
come indicato nel titolo mi sto occupando di una Srl decisamente disastrata. In particolare sicuramente non sono stati depositati al r.i. i due ultimi bilanci né presentati i dichiarativi per il 2010. Rimane il dubbio per l'anno precedente in attesa di ricevere la documentazione dal precedente consulente che è uno dei responsabili di questo disastro. Sono anche convinto che la documentazione che arriverà sarà totalmente inattendibile. In tutto questo la società è attiva e produce reddito e l'amministratore, che ormai ha capito l'entità del problema, non dorme da mesi. Una situazione così compromessa non mi era mai capitata in precedenza e temo che a breve scatteranno le attività di verifica. Da come è stata gestita l'attività non so neanche prevedere cosa potrebbe saltare fuori in questa eventualità. L'amministratore vorrebbe, su consiglio di amici, mettere in liquidazione la società e costituirne una nuova. Questa eventualità non l'ho scartata a priori ma non servirebbe a nulla per il pregresso. La domanda che mi pongo è sostanzialmente da dove iniziare. Conviene depositare subito i bilanci e i dichiarativi, cominciando quindi con un opera di pulizia o meglio liquidare subito la società? Sono molto graditi suggerimenti da parte dei colleghi che si sono trovati a dover affrontare casi simili e ringrazio anticipatamente chi mi vorrà aiutare.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Salve,
> come indicato nel titolo mi sto occupando di una Srl decisamente disastrata. In particolare sicuramente non sono stati depositati al r.i. i due ultimi bilanci né presentati i dichiarativi per il 2010. Rimane il dubbio per l'anno precedente in attesa di ricevere la documentazione dal precedente consulente che è uno dei responsabili di questo disastro. Sono anche convinto che la documentazione che arriverà sarà totalmente inattendibile. In tutto questo la società è attiva e produce reddito e l'amministratore, che ormai ha capito l'entità del problema, non dorme da mesi. Una situazione così compromessa non mi era mai capitata in precedenza e temo che a breve scatteranno le attività di verifica. Da come è stata gestita l'attività non so neanche prevedere cosa potrebbe saltare fuori in questa eventualità. L'amministratore vorrebbe, su consiglio di amici, mettere in liquidazione la società e costituirne una nuova. Questa eventualità non l'ho scartata a priori ma non servirebbe a nulla per il pregresso. La domanda che mi pongo è sostanzialmente da dove iniziare. Conviene depositare subito i bilanci e i dichiarativi, cominciando quindi con un opera di pulizia o meglio liquidare subito la società? Sono molto graditi suggerimenti da parte dei colleghi che si sono trovati a dover affrontare casi simili e ringrazio anticipatamente chi mi vorrà aiutare.

  Premesso che sul tema questo Forum si è già espresso e che con la funzione "Cerca" potrà trovare tutti i thread per appronfondire la questione, oltre una nutrita serie di articoli e quesiti di diritto societario curata da Roberto Mazzanti nei quali probabilmente troverà le migliori indicazioni del caso, va detto sinteticamente che: 
1) gli adempimenti dichiarativi per l'anno d'imposta 2010, scaduti da oltre 90 gg., sono omessi agli effetti fiscali e adempiere oggi ha semplicemente il valore di autodenuncia sulla quale non è detto che dall'Agenzia delle Entrate, abbia un atteggiamento più morbido solo perchè si intravvede una sorta di ravvedimento "postumo" da considerare positivamente. Le possibilità di subire un'accertamento induttivo sono, purtroppo, altissime; 
2) per quanto riguarda il problema civilistico del mancato deposito dei bilanci al R.I. a parte le sanzioni per mancato deposito che sono proprie di ciascun amministratore che l'art. 2630 stabilisce dovute da un minimo di Euro 275,00 ad un massimo di Euro  Euro 2.753, fare oggi l'adempimento può solo avere una funzione regolarizzatrice sempre apprezzata da soci e creditori sociali. 
Condivido con lei che la dichiarazione di messa in liquidazione, atto dovuto degli amministratori nelle situazioni di impossibilità di funzionamento dell'assemblea (ricordo che la mancata presentazione ed approvazione del bilancio d'esercizio è secondo la giurisprudenza un'ipotesi di impossibilità di funzionamento della società) non risolve la questione delle conseguenze fiscali e civili del caso, perchè alla fine il bilancio finale di liquidazione dovrebbe contemplare, per essere veritiero, poste passive per debiti probabili e in queste condizioni come si può andare alla cancellazione della società, senza rischi per i liquidatori ? 
Un inciso senza polemica alcuna: quando lei dice che il consulente è uno dei responsabili del disastro che ha trovato, gli altri chi sono ? Come può un delegato essere responsabile di questi disastri ? L'amministratore dov'era quando si compivano questi disastri ?

----------


## nikoneffedue

Grazie innanzitutto per le gradita risposta. 
In realtà la società non ha debiti con i fornitori ma ancora non so se ci sono debiti di altra natura. A peggiorare la situazione temo che potrebbero aver usato un credito iva senza aver presentato i dichiarativi, compensando quindi un credito di fatto inesistente. Per la verità mi preoccupa, nella possibilità quasi certa di subire un accertamento, anche il fatto stesso che la società avesse un credito iva, visto che stiamo parlando di periodi accertabili. Per questo mi chiedevo quale fosse la strategia migliore per il cliente. 
Per rispondere alla sua domanda finale, l'amministratore è anche socio della Srl ma si dedica solamente alla parte operativa dell'azienda, con buoni risultati. Aveva delegato un terzo a seguire gli aspetti contabili e fiscali il quale ha come prima cosa cambiato il professionista che li seguiva scegliendo il nuovo per motivi probabilmente personali. Questi si è totalmente disinterssato della società per due anni, facendosi però regolarmente pagare per i vari adempimenti non fatti. L'amministratore dopo qualche tempo si è accorto che qualcosa non quadrava ma non ha voluto intervenire prima per ragioni che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la buona amministrazione e adesso si trova in questa situazione. 
Buona giornata

----------


## Contabile

Utilizzo della chiusura delle partite IVA inattive ove ne ricorrano i presupposti per gli ultimi anni. Risulterebbe cosí omesso un solo bilancio. Se la CCIAA di riferimento accetta la procedura di liquidazione senza l'intervento del notaio tutto potrebbe essere più semplice.

----------


## nikoneffedue

La società ha sempre operato e anzi continua a farlo, quindi non si può ricorrere a questo strumento. Grazie e buona giornata    

> Utilizzo della chiusura delle partite IVA inattive ove ne ricorrano i presupposti per gli ultimi anni. .

----------

